# Tesco "No Quibble" Policy



## europhile (4 Jul 2010)

> *No Quibble Policy*
> Our "No Quibble Policy" is our way of showing customers that we  always charge the right prices in our stores. It states that: "in the  unlikely event of you being charged a price at the checkouts that is  higher that the price mounted on the display, *we will give you that item  absolutely free and without quibble*".




[broken link removed]


They're a bit sneaky about this.


I bought an item today that was priced €10.99 on the shelf but when it was scanned came up at €17.99.


I pointed this out to the woman on the till, she checked the shelf, said I was correct and did an overring on it.


I paid for my shopping, then looked at the receipt and realised that I had been charged €10.99 instead of being charged nothing for it.   I pointed this out and she said I'd have to go to customer service.


Customer service wouldn't give me the €10.99 because they said that I hadn't actually *paid* the wrong price of €17.99.  I pointed out that this was only because I noticed the error when the item was being rung up.


She wouldn't budge.  Manager was called who pursued the same jesuitical line.  After about ten minutes of squabbling, the manager could see that I wasn't going to budge so she eventually gave me the €10.99 but told me that I wasn't actually entitled to it.


So watch out for this.  It is typical Tesco behaviour.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jul 2010)

Think this has been discussed previously on AAM here and there may be some other discussions .  Off the top of my head the smart people pay for the item and are therefore overcharged which entitles them to the item for nothing.  If you query the price and are charged the correct amount you do not qualify for the freebie.


----------



## europhile (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks, Sue Ellen.  They don't seem to know the meaning of the words "no quibble".


----------



## pudds (4 Jul 2010)

that's a bit sneaky all right, technically their right...you weren't overcharged...but still


----------



## Tessi (4 Jul 2010)

You'll live and learn I'm afraid.  I know lots of people who know that they are being over charged but do nothing ontil they have paid etc and go on to customer services and get the full refund.  Its an absolutely crazy policy but I have noticed that almost ( and I seriously mean almost) every time i shop in Tesco, they over charge me.  Most people don't check their receipt ) I didn't for years).  If you shop in tesco you will notice it's very hard to be on hand to check the prices as they go through the scanner and you won' t be given time to go over the bill before you pay.  I now always check before i go out of the shop.  I have also noticed that some yellow stickers displaying special offers are not always as appears.  They are sometimes displayed under the incorrect item, for eg: denny sausages but what they are referring to is only denny sausages that are a different size etc.  Just check.  Don't trust.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jul 2010)

You must have PAID for the item and then go and say that you were overcharged. If you go to the self-service and it rings up higher than it should and you point it out before paying  then they will just correct it. You have not actually PAID for the item at that point and this is not covered by the "no quibble" guarantee.  A case in point, recently ( this did happen ) I was at the self-service and scanned a pack of sliced beef from the deli counter. They were all pre-marked €5.99. However the item scanned at €6.00. I  left it go through, paid and got my receipt. I then approached the customer service desk. Showed them the receipt showing €6.00 and the item with a big red €5.99 sticker on it. I got my €6.00 back and the item free.  This was on another thread I think and someone ( was it you Sue Ellen ! ) said it was the accountant coming out in me !. Buy hey, it's the principle, isn't it. 

Incidentally, this is exactly why we always use the self-service in Tesco. You see the item going through and if you are current with the prices you can see what's happening. How many people go to the regular checkouts in supermarkets, are overcharged and never know it ? the absence of price stickers on the actual goods means you cannot check it when you get home. As always, buyer beware.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Jul 2010)

Never point out the mistake to the person on the till.  I always get the refund at customer service plus the item for free...but I seldom get an apology alongside it.


----------



## DubShelley (5 Jul 2010)

Hi All,

I recently bought a 12 bottle box of Corona in Tesco which was advertised at €15 but when it went through the till it came up at €19.99. So off I went to Customer Service very excited at the thoughts of having a free box of Corona! 

When I went up they said "No sorry that offer on the Corona expired yesterday". I pointed out there was a big yellow A4 sign stuck on the shelf which said €15. But she just shrugged her shoulders and said "we must have forgotten to take it down".

I stood my ground and asked for a manager and after about 15 minutes of quibbling, they reluctantly offered to refund me the €4.99 I had been "overcharged". They would not back down on this and would not refund me the full amount.

Just wondering were they within their rights as the offer was officially over? Or was the fact that it was still being advertised as a special offer mean that they should have honoured the no-quibble policy and issued a full refund?


----------



## chrisboy (5 Jul 2010)

DubShelley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently bought a 12 bottle box of Corona in Tesco which was advertised at €15 but when it went through the till it came up at €19.99. So off I went to Customer Service very excited at the thoughts of having a free box of Corona!
> 
> ...



It happened to me over Kenco coffee that was advertised as half price, so i bought 4 of them.. When i went to the customer care, she sent one of the young lads to check, and when he arrived back with the the price tag off the shelf saying half price, she then refunded me the money.


----------



## Moral Ethos (10 Jul 2010)

As said never argue the toss with the checkout person, simply pay first and then take the matter to the customer service to get your refund.

I knows someone who did that with a €500 television. It was marked as €449, scanned at €499. He paid and then got a refund.


----------



## pudds (11 Jul 2010)

DubShelley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently bought a 12 bottle box of Corona in Tesco which was advertised at €15 but when it went through the till it came up at €19.99. So off I went to Customer Service very excited at the thoughts of having a free box of Corona!
> 
> ...



This is a very good question....any views on this... misleading advertising!


----------



## foxylady (12 Jul 2010)

pudds said:


> This is a very good question....any views on this... misleading advertising!


 
It more than likely had the expiry date of offer in small writing on the price. A lot of people tend not to look at these


----------



## Moral Ethos (12 Jul 2010)

Look for the very small writing at the bottom.


----------



## DubShelley (12 Jul 2010)

foxylady said:


> It more than likely had the expiry date of offer in small writing on the price. A lot of people tend not to look at these


 
No expiry date was written anywhere on the offer sheet. I checked this on the day and confirmed it with management but still no joy.


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2010)

pudds said:


> This is a very good question....any views on this... misleading advertising!


 
The price displayed is only an 'invitation to treat'. The store are not legally obliged to honour this price, thought Tesco and other stores do offer additional benefits such as the No Quibble policy, they may cover occurances such as this in their small print or policy documentation. Perhaps you could ask for a copy of these T&Cs?


----------



## Driver (18 Jul 2010)

Don't buy off Tesco, they regularly do this to un-suspecting customers. Its happened me several times. 

I shop in Lidl and Aldi.


----------

